# van streek/in de war/overhoop



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

Ik zou graag weten het verschil tussen deze drie uitdrukkingen:

Vandaag is mijn geest van streek, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten.
Vandaag is mijn geest in de war, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten.
Vandaag is mijn geest overhoop, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten.

Groetjes en een mooi weekend
Carlos M.S.


----------



## BrMo

CarlitosMS said:


> Hallo iedereen
> 
> Ik zou graag weten *wat* het verschil *is* tussen deze drie uitdrukkingen:
> 
> Vandaag is mijn geest van streek, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten.
> Vandaag is mijn geest in de war, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten.
> Vandaag is mijn geest overhoop, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten.
> 
> Groetjes en een mooi weekend
> Carlos M.S.



Het regent hier al bijna 24 uur dus een mooi weekend is het niet 

Een antwoord op je vraag:

Ten eerste denk ik niet dat je 'van streek', 'in de war' en 'overhoop' kan gebruiken in combinatie met 'Vandaag is mijn geest'.

Correcter lijken mij:

'Vandaag ben ik van streek, omdat ...'
'Vandaag ben ik in de war, omdat ...'
'Vandaag lig ik overhoop met mezelf, omdat ...'

Alle drie duiden erop dat je vooral mentaal (dus op geestesniveau) geraakt bent door het feit dat je vrouw je verlaten heeft, alleen zeg je dat niet letterlijk door 'mijn geest' te vermelden.

Nu wat betreft het betekenisverschil tussen de drie.

*'Van streek zijn'* en *'overhoop liggen'* zijn negatiever dan *'in de war'*. Je kan ook* 'in de war'* zijn als je je sleutels kwijt bent terwijl ze in je broek zitten.

Als je *'van streek'*' bent, ben je mentaal serieus aangedaan door iets, terwijl* 'overhoop liggen met jezelf' *eerder betekent dat je hoofd in tweestrijd gaande is, bijvoorbeeld als je weet dat je vrouw je bedriegt en dat je haar moet verlaten, terwijl je eigenlijk nog verliefd op haar bent (om het thema hier aan te houden  )

Hopelijk ben je hier iets mee.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Heel bedankt voor het antwoord, maar ik zou ook graag weten welke uitdrukking van de drie poëtisch of litterair is en welke spreektalig is.


----------



## BrMo

CarlitosMS said:


> Heel erg bedankt voor het antwoord, maar ik zou ook graag weten welke uitdrukking van de drie poëtisch of litterair (>literair) is en welke spreektalig is.



Voor mij zijn *'van streek zijn' *en *'in de war zijn'* spreektalig,* 'overhoop liggen met jezelf'* is eerder literair.

Als spreektalig alternatief voor *'overhoop...'* zou ik *'in de knoop zitten met zichzelf'* gebruiken.

Voorbeeld: 'Vandaag zit ik met mezelf in de knoop, omdat mijn vrouw mij heeft verlaten'


----------



## Peterdg

CarlitosMS said:


> Hallo iedereen
> 
> Ik zou graag weten het verschil tussen deze drie uitdrukkingen:


Hola Carlos,

Ik heb de verbetering van mijn collega gezien, maar er is ook nog een nadere mogelijkheid:

_Ik zou graag het verschil weten tussen deze drie uitdrukkingen._

Je bent gewoon de inversie vergeten.

Wat betreft de 3 uitdrukkingen: ik verondserstel dat het zeer plaatsgebonden is. Ik zou, in tegenstelling tot BrMo,  in de spreektaal enkel "overhoop" gebruiken. Ik lig overhoop met mezelf.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik kom hier nog eens op terug (ik kaap even de draad...) om te vragen wat er nog mogelijk is, en met welke bijbetekenissen. Het kan interessant zijn, zeker ook didactisch (vaak mijn optiek...). 

Ik dacht hieraan:
- 'van streek zijn' doet mij denken aan een 'mood swing' of zoiets, gedesoriënteerd zijn qua gevoel
- 'in de knoei/ knoop zitten' verwijzen net naar het vastzitten, denk ik
-'overhoop liggen' & 'in de war zijn' suggereert volgens mij wanorde - en mogelijks daardoor vastzitten en/of gedesoriënteerd zijn

Nog wat gezocht en via 'upset' ook gedacht aan: 
- 'van zijn stuk gebracht': onzekerheid
- 'overstuur zijn': geen controle meer (door wanorde ?)
- 'ontdaan zijn': geen macht meer of zo door verlies (ont-)
- 'ondersteboven zijn van': doet denken aan 'overhoop' - en dus wanorde (dit is vermoedelijk ook zowat de letterlijke betekenis van 'upset'
...


----------



## ThomasK

'Van slag brengen' vond ik ook nog in deze reeks...


----------



## YellowOnline

"van zijn/haar melk zijn" komt spontaan in mij op, net als "het noorden kwijt zijn".


----------



## ThomasK

Het eerste wel, voor mijn part, bij het tweede twijfel ik. Heeft dat immers met emotie te maken?


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Het eerste wel, voor mijn part, bij het tweede twijfel ik. Heeft dat immers met emotie te maken?



Ja: equivalent van "de kluts kwijt zijn". Tot mijn verwondering blijkbaar minder courant dan ik dacht: ik vind het niet terug in mijn spreekwoordenboek (...uit Nederland in 1930 weliswaar). Blijkbaar is het alweer iets geografisch ook: 81 Google hits voor Nederland, 51 400 voor België - en dit zonder te corrigeren voor de grootte van de taalgroep (in Nederland is circa 3x zo groot)!


----------



## ThomasK

Dit vind ik wel een goeie, maar inderdaad, ik promoot het ook niet in lessen omdat het niet zo courant is en omdat het in mijn ogen nogal volks is, maar kleurrijk (meer couleur locale, Vlaams) dan echt standaard. 

Het noorden kwijt zijn:  tja, als een vorm van ontreddering. Maar ik vind vooral voorbeelden waarin de uitdrukking gebruikt wordt in de context van maatschappelijke ontreddering: 'Jongeren zijn het noorden kwijt'. Het lijkt me dus echt niet zo emotioneel gekleurd, meer echt op desoriëntatie te wijzen. (_Ik lees nu heel toevallig dat het een gallicisme zou zijn, nooit vermoed: _perdre le nord_.) _


----------



## bibibiben

Komt _het noorden kwijt zijn_ niet uit het Frans (_perdre le nord_)? In Nederland is het inderdaad een onbekende uitdrukking, jammer genoeg.

Het nadeel van _van zijn stuk zijn, van slag zijn_ en _overstuur zijn_ is dat ze alleen predicatief gebruikt kunnen worden, niet attributief. Vertalingen van _upset_ die wel attributief gebruikt kunnen worden:
De _ontdane_ ouders bleven op goed nieuws hopen. [is misschien niet al te gebruikelijk(?)]
De _ontredderde_ ouders bleven op goed nieuws hopen [klinkt dit niet veel zwaarder dan _upset_?]
De _aangeslagen_ ouders bleven op goed nieuws hopen [dit gaat meer richting _affected, shaken_]
De _aangedane_ ouders bleven op goed nieuws hopen. [klinkt zwak en gaat eveneens meer richting _affected_]

Ik moet erbij zeggen dat ik _ontdaan_ maar zelden attributief gebruik. Ik zet er daarom maar een voorzichtig vraagtekentje bij, ook al verzet zich volgens mij niets tegen attributief gebruik van _ontdaan._


----------



## ThomasK

Interessante aanvullingen, dank. Ik neig ertoe ze als emotioneel sterker te beschouwen dan 'in de knoei zitten', zoals je zelf suggereert bij 'ontredderd'... Nu, dat kan eventueel regionaal variëren...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Interessante aanvullingen, dank. Ik neig ertoe ze als emotioneel sterker te beschouwen dan 'in de knoei zitten', zoals je zelf suggereert bij 'ontredderd'... Nu, dat kan eventueel regionaal variëren...



Ik was vooral op zoek naar een vertaling van _upset_ die attributief te gebruiken is. Bij _in de knoei zitten_ denk ik niet zozeer aan _upset_, maar eerder aan _be in a mess_ of _be in a pickle_.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> Ik was vooral op zoek naar een vertaling van _upset_ die attributief te gebruiken is. Bij _in de knoei zitten_ denk ik niet zozeer aan _upset_, maar eerder aan _be in a mess_ of _be in a pickle_.



Mijn eerste inval voor _upset_ was om van _ontsteltenis_ een adjectief te maken, maar dat lukt niet echt. Ik vind _ontredderd_ zelf ook te dramatisch. 

Ik denk dat de vertaling van de context af zal moeten hangen, gezien de polyvalentie in het Engels: "Alice is upset because of your behaviour.", "The infant upset the vase.", "After eating the fish, Malcolm was upset.", "Eendracht Aalst upsets Ajax Amsterdam". Dat zijn vier verschillende - doch verwante - betekenissen, resp. 'ontstelt', 'omgooien', 'misselijk' en 'verrassend overwinnen'.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, inderdaad, 'upset' had een nog ruimere betekenis dan ik al bevroedde. Maar ik zocht breed om dan te selecteren. 

@bibibiben: ik dacht aan 'emotioneel in de knoei'. Dat lijkt mij bij ons ook gangbaar, en het lijkt niet helemaal overeen te stemmen met die vertalingen.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Ik denk dat de vertaling van de context af zal moeten hangen, gezien de polyvalentie in het Engels: "Alice is upset because of your behaviour.", "The infant upset the vase.", "After eating the fish, Malcolm was upset.", "Eendracht Aalst upsets Ajax Amsterdam". Dat zijn vier verschillende - doch verwante - betekenissen, resp. 'ontstelt', 'omgooien', 'misselijk' en 'verrassend overwinnen'.


 
Ha nee, zo ingewikkeld moet het niet worden. Mijn _upset_ blijft uiterst dicht bij het onderwerp van deze draad, dus _upset_ als adjectief en dan alleen in de betekenis van _van streek_ of _overstuur_. Oftewel: _in a state of emotional or mental distress_. Het online woordenboek van Collins vat die toestand nogal ruim op. Van alles valt eronder: _distressed, shaken, disturbed, worried, troubled, hurt, bothered, confused, unhappy_ etc. Beetje merkwaardig. Andere woordenboeken zijn wat kieskeuriger.


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Ik vind _ontredderd_ zelf ook te dramatisch.



Inderdaad, maar vreemd genoeg vindt Van Dale het wel een vertaling die in orde is, zie ik net. Ook online woordenboeken maken er geen bezwaar tegen. Ik hou het er maar op dat dat dit de 'zware variant' van _upset_ is.


----------



## eno2

*ontdaan* (bn) :als door de bliksem getroffen, bewogen, confuus, met stomheid geslagen, onthutst, ontsteld, overstuur, sprakeloos, stomverbaasd, stupefait, *van streek*, verbijsterd, verbouwereerd, verslagen, verward*ontsteld* (bn) :geschokt, geschrokken, ontdaan, onthutst, ontroerd, ontzet, overstuur, paf, radeloos, van slag, *van streek*, verschrikt, verslagen, versteld*ontzet* (bn) :ontdaan, onthutst, ontsteld, *van streek*, verbaasd, verbijsterd, verslagen









confuus, in de war, van de kook, *van streek

*


*wanordelijk* (bn) :chaotisch, *in de war*, ongeregeld, onordelijk, ordeloos, rommelig, tuchteloos, verward*verward* (bn) :beduusd, confuus, *in de war*, ontdaan, overstuur, suf, warhoofdig
*overstuur* (bn) :confuus, *in de war*, van de kook, van streek
door elkaar, dooreen, *in de war*, omver, ondersteboven, roezemoezig, verward


----------



## eno2

*overhoop* (bw): door elkaar, dooreen, in de war, omver, ondersteboven, roezemoezig, verward


----------



## ThomasK

'Ontsteld' & co. vind ik persoonlijk weeral iets te sterk, in vergelijking met de woorden in de opgave, #1. En alles bij 'wanorde(lijk)' lijkt me te veel naar fysieke wanorde te verwijzen, te weinig naar het verlies van (geestelijk) evenwicht. 

Ik dacht plots nog aan de associatie: 
- aangeslagen (met 'slaan' erin), wat ik wat terugvind in : onthutst, met stomheid geslagen, als door de bliksem getroffen, ... (en vandaar dan eventueel suf, versuft, verbijsterd, verbaasd, al vind ik mogelijk neveneffecten van verwarring, dan wel synoniemen


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> 'Ontsteld' & co. vind ik persoonlijk weeral iets te sterk, in vergelijking met de woorden in de opgave, #1. En alles bij 'wanorde(lijk)' lijkt me te veel naar fysieke wanorde te verwijzen, te weinig naar het verlies van (geestelijk) evenwicht.
> 
> Ik dacht plots nog aan de associatie:
> - aangeslagen (met 'slaan' erin), wat ik wat terugvind in : onthutst, met stomheid geslagen, als door de bliksem getroffen, ... (en vandaar dan eventueel suf, versuft, verbijsterd, verbaasd, al vind ik mogelijk neveneffecten van verwarring, dan wel synoniemen


http://synoniemen.net/grafisch.php?zoekterm=van+streek 
Synoniemen.net is een prachtig en rijk instrument. Met zijn grafische weergave. . Dat geeft synoniemen in vertakte volgorde van betekenis. Maar ik kon hier alleen de tabelweergave reproduceren. De verder liggende vertakkingen zijn natuurlijk meer "connotaties".


----------



## Udo

Ik denk mijn vraag sluit goed aan bij deze draad:
Wat is het verschil tussen "van slag zijn" en "van streek zijn"?


----------



## eno2

Udo said:


> Ik denk mijn vraag sluit goed aan bij deze draad:
> Wat is het verschil tussen "van slag zijn" en "van streek zijn"?


Geen 


*van streek* is 4 maal gevonden als synoniem van een ander trefwoord:


*ontdaan* (bn) :als door de bliksem getroffen, bewogen, confuus, met stomheid geslagen, onthutst, ontsteld, overstuur, sprakeloos, stomverbaasd, stupefait, *van streek*, verbijsterd, verbouwereerd, verslagen, verward*ontsteld* (bn) :geschokt, geschrokken, ontdaan, onthutst, ontroerd, ontzet, overstuur, paf, radeloos, van slag, *van streek*, verschrikt, verslagen, versteld*ontzet* (bn) :ontdaan, onthutst, ontsteld, *van streek*, verbaasd, verbijsterd, verslagen*overstuur* (bn) :confuus, in de war, van de kook, *van streek*


*van slag* is 1 maal gevonden als synoniem van een ander trefwoord:


*ontsteld* (bn) :geschokt, geschrokken, ontdaan, onthutst, ontroerd, ontzet, overstuur, paf, radeloos, *van slag*, van streek, verschrikt, verslagen, versteld


----------

